# Jamaica vacation pics



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Thought you all might enjoy a few pics we snapped while on the honeymoon. The trip (from our home to the resort) took about 14hours in all. I would have to say that the most rememberable part was the bus ride from the Montego Bay airport to the resort. Lets just say the driving is a bit more..umm.."carefree" than here:lol:. We stayed at a all inclusive resort called Couples Swept Away in Negril. All the food, drinks, activities were free. It was really nice to be walking down the beach and think to yourself, "I think I'll have a drink(or two)". Two were on the beach and two more at either ends just off the beach a little bit. The food was GREAT! I finally was able to try sushi, it wasn't any big deal, but you guys that pay for that stuff are a bunch of suckers.lol. The water was excellent. Blue, warm and clear. One of the pictures was taken off a catamaran at a place called Pirates Cave. The depth was 25 feet and you could see the bottom with no problem. You could pay $2 to climb up a lader that was inside the cave so you could jump off the cliff. We had a really, really good time, but were happy to get home(we missed our pets!)
The trip was a wedding gift, Lord knows we couldn't have paid for it ourselves.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

More.....


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Again.........


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

.....sunsets


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like the ocean view from the window of our house. Ok There is no ocean in Illinois. I get to look at traffic or cornfields. LOL


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah, it was most definitely a nice change of scenery. Our room was a ground level veranda suite that faced the water. Very nice to wake up throw open the curtains and have instant beach. When we took this picture we were on the edge of the beach with the water about 50 feet further behind us.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow, I always wanted to go there. Is it easy to get to the airport you your hotel? Was it at all hectic?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

They(the resort) had shuttle busses/vans that took us to and from the airport. That was no problem. It was a 1.5 hour ride from Montego Bay airport to the resort in Negril. Jamaica immigration/customs(coming and going) is *slow* and they go through all your stuff in front of everyone. American customs was a joke I must say. Kinda makes me wonder.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh wow, those were great! I love the last sunset one! congrats on your marriage and what a great honeymoon!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome! So where are the ones from when you hit the "clothes Optional" beaches? 

Great underwater pics, those with a kodak underwater or you have a underwater kit for your cam?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Baby and Peach. Its a great place for a honeymoon!


Clothes were optional just about everywhere. A few went topless on our beach, heck I did everyday. I guess that doesn't count being I'm a dude. About two resorts over was Hedonism II. The glass bottom boat tour that we took went right by the beach. I could go on and on about the beautiful people that were out there basking in the sun with thier oiled up bodies and get you all worked up.....but to be honest it was quite the opposite.:lol: A whole lot of jigglin' goin' on, just not the good kind. More like jello than anything else. As far as taking any pictures of the good ones.... I was on my honeymoon and I thought it might have been a bad idea. I'm a gentleman :angels: :lol: . 

The uderwater pics were just the $5 kodak type. I was kinda nervous that they would get ruined from the x-ray machines. The people at the airport said that film of 800 speed and above would get ruined. No problem then, all our film was 400. I get home and then notice that the underwater camera was 800:chair: . I guess I was lucky or they didn't know what they're talking about. Abunch of the pics didn't turn out that great though. I was just pointing the camera and shooting hoping to get the shot. If the subject wasn't abit out of frame it was hard to see because the subject was to small. Those things need a zoom lol. Tried to blow the pics up on the computer but they tend to get grainy and fuzzy.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Super sweet shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HTA0816 (Jun 5, 2006)

Great pictures. My wife and I also stayed at couples swept away last year for our honeymoon, good times.......


----------

